# Beware of scams.



## Grjones (Jul 18, 2021)

Be careful on these forums when you post that you are looking for a part and suddenly someone knows a guy that has one and he would like to make a deal. Just ask a lot of questions. These sorry POS are everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Saw a scam recently for a too good to be true street rod. Guy wanted me to put $19,500 in escrow and car would be shipped to me. I would have but most of my cash is tied up with an Ethiopian prince on a gold mine. I like Craigslist and they warn you about scams. I think there should at least be a way of flagging scams to get them pulled or at least highlighted with caution flags.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

When I posted looking for a part some brand new members who just joined that day messaged me with email addresses of buddies who would help me.


----------



## Grjones (Jul 18, 2021)

Same thing happened to me. Broken English emails saying they had the part I needed but couldn’t send a picture because they already had it all packed up for me and ready to ship but guaranteed it or my money back.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It is usually easy to trace these emails to the sender.


----------



## Grjones (Jul 18, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> It is usually easy to trace these emails to the sender.


I just want to urge people to really ask questions and use your common sense. Ask for pictures, or to talk on the phone. Get some references. Don't just blindly send money. Not everyone has the ability to track folks down, but we all know that if it sounds to good to be true, then it probably is.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank you. Yes, everyone of you can track them down. It's a very common practice... just need to know where to look.


----------



## Grjones (Jul 18, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Thank you. Yes, everyone of you can track them down. It's a very common practice... just need to know where to look.


well give us a quick lesson and maybe these scammers will leave this site for good!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I still go to swap meets, there's one coming up soon.


----------



## Grjones (Jul 18, 2021)

Duff said:


> I still go to swap meets, there's one coming up soon.


and you get to have fun!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

And, if you get scammed at a swap meet, you just pick up the nearest Q-jet and crack the offender in the head, all done, and that's another reason why Q jets are awesome!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Okay... a few weeks back, a member here contacted me for help with tracking a scammer down. Unfortunately, he didn't follow through, so there was no conclusion.

I was really hoping that one of you could/ would send me an actual email from a scammer, so that I could create a step by step tutorial... Without that, there are many variables which will likely confuse any of you who are not tech savvy. That being said, I will create a tutorial.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Here you go









FAQ - General: Tips You May Be Dealing with a Scammer


The topic of Fraud and Scamming has been coming up a lot lately, and Ive tried to help several of you to catch the offenders, but so far, no one has followed through. It is a simple process to catch a scammer, and although it's not the same process for everyone, the steps are the same... It's...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Coops GTO's (Jul 30, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Okay... a few weeks back, a member here contacted me for help with tracking a scammer down. Unfortunately, he didn't follow through, so there was no conclusion.
> 
> I was really hoping that one of you could/ would send me an actual email from a scammer, so that I could create a step by step tutorial... Without that, there are many variables which will likely confuse any of you who are not tech savvy. That being said, I will create a tutorial.


Here's what I got as messages after posting a request for a part. They all sent messages on the same day they joined this forum.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 22, 2021)

kevin1727 said:


> When I posted looking for a part some brand new members who just joined that day messaged me with email addresses of buddies who would help me.


Same exact thing happened to me today. I posted an ad looking for a set of 455 HO heads and a guy that had just registered and hour before messaged me a name and email address of someone who had a set. I emailed the seller. Sent me pics, fair price. So far, so good. Then the red flags started. Would only ship, wanted money sent through Zelle. Told me he was in Lubbock, Texas. I then told him I was 2 hours away in Abilene and would just drive up and check them out and pay in cash. Again wanted me to send payment through Zelle and he would ship. Then I remembered seeing the pics he sent somewhere before. Come to find out they were direct copies of an ad on eBay. When confronted with this he said that was him. I messaged the eBay seller through eBay and as expected it was not. Has gone quiet since and will not respond. Evidently one or more scammers are watching this site and working it. Buyer beware.


----------



## Grjones (Jul 18, 2021)

slingshot said:


> Same exact thing happened to me today. I posted an ad looking for a set of 455 HO heads and a guy that had just registered and hour before messaged me a name and email address of someone who had a set. I emailed the seller. Sent me pics, fair price. So far, so good. Then the red flags started. Would only ship, wanted money sent through Zelle. Told me he was in Lubbock, Texas. I then told him I was 2 hours away in Abilene and would just drive up and check them out and pay in cash. Again wanted me to send payment through Zelle and he would ship. Then I remembered seeing the pics he sent somewhere before. Come to find out they were direct copies of an ad on eBay. When confronted with this he said that was him. I messaged the eBay seller through eBay and as expected it was not. Has gone quiet since and will not respond. Evidently one or more scammers are watching this site and working it. Buyer beware.


My scammer was also in Lubbock Texas. I’d be happy for a fellow gto fan to come by and pick up a part. Be vigilant folks!!


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Red Flags:
No avatar.
No posting history, or maybe one post.
Just joined.
Redirect to someone else's email address.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

SCAMMER Reminder..
BEWARE > BEN MORTON. 
Answers ads with stolen pics.
Got me for $400.00


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

nick rice said:


> SCAMMER Reminder..
> BEWARE > BEN MORTON.
> Answers ads with stolen pics.
> Got me for $400.00


Ouch - sorry to hear that- its a strange world any more


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

kevin1727 said:


> Red Flags:
> No avatar.
> No posting history, or maybe one post.
> Just joined.
> Redirect to someone else's email address.


I second this. Had a similar experience when posting for a needed part. Multiple replies of this sort. Flagged them and admin took care of them. A good reminder from the OP and others to keep this in mind and keep the conversation going.

Will also add that a member did help me out, so the site can still be a good resource. I made sure to post the result of that transaction as well. Here's that thread: 1968 GTO Headlight Door Cover?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

nick rice said:


> SCAMMER Reminder..
> BEWARE > BEN MORTON.
> Answers ads with stolen pics.
> Got me for $400.00


So have you posted the details in the scammer thread? If you have his emails, we may be able to find him.


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

Scams? Let's talk scams. I've included a link to a car that has been listed for months (sorry, not a gto). I've also attached a picture of this car sitting in my garage. This car is not for sale, and I paid considerably more than $17,000 for it more than a year ago. If you notice that logo in the picture, it's the logo that Gateway Classics embeds in their advertising photos.
I contacted the listing site multiple times trying to get them to rescind the "seller's" right to post, or take down the ad, but it just keeps popping up. I also contacted Gateway to let them know that their pictures have been hijacked. All of my efforts have failed to stop this thief from listing my car. I wish there was more I could do.
















For Sale: 1962 Pontiac Grand Prix in Houston, Texas


1962 Pontiac Grand Prix for sale located in Houston, Texas - $17000 (automotive-classifieds.com ID 45180). Browse photos, see all vehicle details and contact the seller.




automotive-classifieds.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

How do we know that it's not another car, identical to yours?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

That's the first thing that any investigator would want to see proof of. After that, getting the car down and nailing the seller is easy.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

armyadarkness said:


> So have you posted the details in the scammer thread? If you have his emails, we may be able to find him.


Hmm I'll look for that.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Here is a thread which explains all of it in detail








FAQ - General: Tips You May Be Dealing with a Scammer


The topic of Fraud and Scamming has been coming up a lot lately, and Ive tried to help several of you to catch the offenders, but so far, no one has followed through. It is a simple process to catch a scammer, and although it's not the same process for everyone, the steps are the same... It's...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> How do we know that it's not another car, identical to yours?


Hi Army,
We know because the pictures are identical to the pics I saw when I was looking at it online, and I downloaded the pics to my computer before I bought it. I tried to take a screen shot of the file info, but I can never seem to do that when I want to. Picture was taken on May 21, 2020 at 8:56 AM, I bought the car in July of 2020, and don't forget the pic has the Gateway watermark. If you contacted them, they would tell you they don't have the car.
There was also a unique fuel line setup on the car (see pic) that I seriously doubt anybody else on the planet would put together. I asked the seller for additional pics, and he sent me the balance of the pics which included the fuel line setup. He also has the usual scammer story about how he's in the military overseas, the car is in Texas, yada yada yada.
In the pic, notice the plate behind the water neck. I removed it immediately, and still have it. If you look at the fuel line, it is cobbled together with copper tubing covered with wire loom, with short rubber hoses going to each carb. Pretty unique, I'd say.


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> How do we know that it's not another car, identical to yours?


Army,
Sorry for the multiple replies, but I just thought of this. The seller is too stupid to look through the pics before sending them off. One of the pictures he'd send you is of the data plate, which narrows it down pretty quick.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Bigfoot1965 said:


> Hi Army,
> We know because the pictures are identical to the pics I saw when I was looking at it online, and I downloaded the pics to my computer before I bought it. I tried to take a screen shot of the file info, but I can never seem to do that when I want to. Picture was taken on May 21, 2020 at 8:56 AM, I bought the car in July of 2020, and don't forget the pic has the Gateway watermark. If you contacted them, they would tell you they don't have the car.
> There was also a unique fuel line setup on the car (see pic) that I seriously doubt anybody else on the planet would put together. I asked the seller for additional pics, and he sent me the balance of the pics which included the fuel line setup. He also has the usual scammer story about how he's in the military overseas, the car is in Texas, yada yada yada.
> In the pic, notice the plate behind the water neck. I removed it immediately, and still have it. If you look at the fuel line, it is cobbled together with copper tubing covered with wire loom, with short rubber hoses going to each carb. Pretty unique, I'd say.
> View attachment 151823


That's good! I just couldn't tell from your post but I was hoping that was the case. I will look into it tomorrow and see. But if that's the case you could get it taken down very quickly


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

I figured that they were too stupid to sort out the pics, but smart enough to use a VPN. If that's the case, they could be in a bunker in Afghanisgtan, bouncing their feed off a server somewhere else, and there would be no way to get a definitive location. My main concern was to keep them from ripping someone off, not so much to catch or punish them. I even considered putting up an ad about my car & saying that it wasn't for sale regardless of the other ad.
One other pic that I came across was of the front emblem and middle of the bumper. There is some missing chrom that would prove it is my car.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The thing about thieves is they're poor and stupid. Even if they were smart enough to use a VPN and wealthy enough to pay for one... they'd have to give all of their personal details in order to obtain one, and then the level of the severity their crime would also escalate. VPN's waive their right to privacy, with the government.

The simple fact is, a thief needs a lap top or smart phone and a $20 card reader, and they're in.

Unfortunately, I can't solve these problems for anyone else, because I wouldn't have any of the information that I need to lawfully or effectively do so. However, I have been teaching this stuff for 20 years, so I'm happy to do that for anyone interested. And if anyone is wishing to officially complain, then I can work with them to follow through.


----------

